# 311 and DPP33



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Can I hook up a 311 to a DPP33 switch and have it work properly?
The switch right now has a 622 and 722 hooked up to it, using the 110,119 and 61.5 satellites. I want to add a standard def room, But don't want to get into adding other switches,lnb, or dishes if possible.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Can I hook up a 311 to a DPP33 switch and have it work properly?
> The switch right now has a 622 and 722 hooked up to it, using the 110,119 and 61.5 satellites. I want to add a standard def room, But don't want to get into adding other switches,lnb, or dishes if possible.


Yes you can.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If the Dish 500 has a DPP Twin, it would first need to be replaced with a DP Twin for compatibility with the DPP33.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> If the Dish 500 has a DPP Twin, it would first need to be replaced with a DP Twin for compatibility with the DPP33.


Maybe I misread, but I think the DPP33 is already in use?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Ahh, it does say that.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> Maybe I misread, but I think the DPP33 is already in use?


 Correct.
I have a dish Pro Quad lnbf and the 33 switch is currently in use.


----------

